# Evinrude E-TEC 115



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone on the forum using one of the Evinrude E-TEC 115 motors on your boat? If so, how do you like it and have you had any problems with it?



Thanks!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I am running a 90 E-TEC and i have not one complaint about it at all,very strong and very little fuel and oil consumption.


----------



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

> *Last Chance (10/27/2007)*I am running a 90 E-TEC and i have not one complaint about it at all,very strong and very little fuel and oil consumption.




LC, How long have you had your E-TEC and approximately how many hours do you have on it? The weight advantages and lack of maintenance seem to be strong selling points for these motors.



Thanks!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 90e-tec as well....and it's getting better and better evrytime I hit the water. 30 hrs so far.At least 1/3less in size compared to my dt 90 I had on before.I have av hull 17'er light weight boat and it pushes it + 35mphloaded 2 people (on glass like water)....cruises at 20 +no prob/. ad the best of all the needle gauge (gas)seem not to move at all...sometimesI wonder if the tac is broken or what.Fast outta the hole. The only issueI have with it is the motor trim...kinda slow to get it down....maybe because I was used to my old Suz...that went down way too fast I'd say.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I also have a 90 Etec. Mine is a 2004 and one of the first 90's to hit the water here in the states. 3 and a half years later and its running like a dream. The only things I have had to do is change the plugs and gear oil once, and the fuel filter. They also updated the computer software twice. NO problems with the engine at all. I'd buy again tommorrow in a heartbeat. The 115's haven't been out as long as the 90's , but I have heard that they have been solid. The larger hp 225 and 250's did have some early growing pains and I think alot of those needed some tweaks and updates to get right. I think they are doing fine now too. Depending on when you buy, you may be able to get an extended warranty. I scored with a seven year warranty on mine. 



The engine itself is as advertised. Very easy on gas, sips oil and features low maintenece(3 years)


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 06' 115 E-Tec on a Key West 176 DC. Bought it in Jan of 07' Got about 20 hours running time with no complaints. The boat will run 34 mph on GPS with full load and 36MPH with just me and full of fuel. The motor sips fuel compared to my old 2 stroke Johnson 225. I was speaking with Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine (where I purchased it) today in regards to winterizing and learned of a "winterization" mode or "fogging" that the motor is capable of doing on itself. ( With a little help from the owner). Just another plus IMHO for the postive things about the E-Tec. I'm sure there are plenty of nay-sayers out there but for me I'm sold. If you have any specfic questions hit me with a PM.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

How cold doest it have to get here to winterize an E tec? is that really needed? is not like being up in NY or Alaska where you migth have to.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

its not the temp that warrants winterizing,,, its the duration of the storage... if you are going to let your engine sit for more than 60 days, i recommend fogging.. and always use stabilizer,,, gas is blended to last 90 days before it starts falling apart. then the summer heat speeds that time up.....:usaflag


----------



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>The E-TEC has a closed fuel system therfore stabilzer is not required. 

The fuel in the tank should always be stabilize for storage. Exposure to atmosphere is a major contributor to the breakdown of gas. When stored forlong durations of time theadditives from the refinery do begin to separate.

If I can help you with your new E-TEC give me a call at Wills Marine 432-2383 ask for Mike or Mr. Wills. I can also be reached on weekends and after hours at 341-9718.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gasoline will become stale even if sealed in an airtight container, or a closed system. Gasoline is an unstable volitilecompound - hence it's use as a fuel - this instability causes the hydrocarbon molecules to naturallybreak down over time.

Whengasoline is left in a vented container, or an open system, the natural breakdown is accelerated by the vaporization of the fuel and the reaction between air humidity and gasoline.

Adding stablizers only prolongs this natural breakdown.

Therefore, it's always"Wise to Stablize" your gasoline.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Have buddy that is a guide and has been running an e-tec hard for two to three years and loves it. Only issue is radio antenna under poling platform causes engine to shut down when you transmit.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wills marine (11/4/2007)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>The E-TEC has a closed fuel system therfore stabilzer is not required.
> 
> I do agree with this, but I havent found a way to stabilize the fuel in your tank without getting it in your engine... unless you dont run the engine... then what good is it....:usaflag


----------

